# Current Setup *Pics*



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

So, I started my own community tank about a year ago, my dad used to have tanks going when I was younger and always encouraged me to get into the hobby, I had a few setups of my own when I was around 10 years old, both were 10 gallons, one containing a school of Neon Tetra, the other containing Mollys, my stock died off and it was years before I decided to get into fish again, I started back with some betta, and eventually saved up some money and bought an older 35 Gallon tank and started stocking it.

So this is what I have going so far, It's not fully planted yet and theres still a few more things I'd like to do with it, but for now I'm gonna let things be. I apologize for the bad image quality, I'm still trying to figure out the settings on my camera  I also happened to take these pictures just before the tank needed to be cleaned so it's a little dirty looking.



















Currently residing in it are:

Aprox. 11 Guppies
2 Black Mollys and thier Fry
2 Sunburst Wag Platys
1 Algae Eater named Skittles
4 Neon Tetra

Unfortunatly I could only get 4 Neon Tetra during my last visit to town, when I was younger you could buy Tetra in schools, now they charge you for each Tetra, and the price is insane. The stores in my area charge $3.50 per Tetra, luckily I was able to find this awesome little store in the next town over from mine that sold them for signifigantly less, so I just had to snatch up a few, so I took the four youngest healthiest looking ones they had. They were very pale at the store, the red band they typically had was almost none existant on them when I saw them in the store and they immediatly brightened up as soon as I released them into my setup, which was a nice confidence booster 

I'm also considering getting some swords if I happen to find any good looking ones, unfortunatly it's really hard to find nice solid color fish in my area anymore, I'd love to find some nice solid reds so if I do I might grab a pair of them too.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya, tetras can be quite expensive. I remember when they used to sell them for 99 cents each. Sometimes petsmart will have sales that have tetras on sale for that from time to time. Keep an eye out :]


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya, I've kept my eyes out for sales but I haven't had any luck so far. There is a store near me that sells them for $1.35, but they never have any in stock lol


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hah, maybe you could breed the ones you have now?


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Ahha, Oh I would love that  but I have no clue how to go about doing it, I'm also not a big fan of stressing my fish by moving them to different tanks


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

snyderguy said:


> Ya, tetras can be quite expensive. I remember when they used to sell them for 99 cents each. Sometimes petsmart will have sales that have tetras on sale for that from time to time. Keep an eye out :]


what???? our neon tetras are always 95 cents except for our large ones that are $1.95. very nice tank tho.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Very nice, I like it,.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

Ahha, you're so lucky revolution  they are SOOOO expensive around here, I don't think I've seen any large tetra around here , or maybe mine are large and it's the small ones we don't have lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Ahha, you're so lucky revolution  they are SOOOO expensive around here, I don't think I've seen any large tetra around here , or maybe mine are large and it's the small ones we don't have lol


how expensive is that?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

nice tank... the plants are real?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Tetras are very rarely breed in captivity. That's one reason why they can be very expensive. They can't be bought from local breeders.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Gorgeous.... I really like how sparse it is...


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you.
I'm considering breeding my tetra once I learn a little more about it and once I get a few more.

Yes, the floating plants are real the others are fake.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice little tank. Looks good


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

pretty nice, i get neon tetras in bulk from my local petsmart for around five bucks.. by bulk I mean three for five bucks. so not a deal by any means... lol


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice tank. I just turned my roommate into a fellow fish keeper and he just got his first tank ever. it's a 10 gallon that he has just introduced four neons to. $2 a piece here. They were also wild neons though so I'm not sure if that impacts the price at all. I woul dlove to have 10 of them in my tank, but I feel that may become food for my sharks or my Angel Fish and that wouldn't be cool!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

DevinsFish said:


> Nice tank. I just turned my roommate into a fellow fish keeper and he just got his first tank ever. it's a 10 gallon that he has just introduced four neons to. $2 a piece here. They were also wild neons though so I'm not sure if that impacts the price at all. I woul dlove to have 10 of them in my tank, but I feel that may become food for my sharks or my Angel Fish and that wouldn't be cool!


wild caught should make them a lot cheaper actually.


----------

